# North American Fishing Club 19 Book Set



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

These are part of the Complete Angler's Library collection. They also include one cookbook. These are fun to read and great to display on a bookshelf.

You can see the titles in the picture, but there are books on walleye, pike, muskies, trout, smallies, largemouth, salmon, flyfishing, and some books with great stories.

All books are in great, as-new condition. $75


----------

